# B&B (bacon & bourbon)



## got grits (Jan 7, 2013)

I have just did a batch of bacon with bourbon and didn't taste any when it was cooked. Cured for 15 days washed and then dried over night and cold smoked for 10 hours. looks real nice when finished smoking. 

1 lb 6 oz of belly with spices and cure. 

1/4 cup of bourbon.

3/4 cup of black cherry juice.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 7, 2013)

Have any pics? We wanna see!:biggrin:


----------



## jarhead (Jan 13, 2013)

How about applying a glaze just before smoking?

I do a bourbon glaze on ham and chops. Never thought about bacon. Thanks for the idea.

I use a bourbon extract for a more concentrated flavor.

HTH.


----------

